# 8 foot ceilings -- tray ceiling?



## lordlang (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi, i recently just bought a finished new construction home. I was interested in high ceilings, but this home has just the standard 8 foot ceilings throughout. Obviously i cannot raise the roof, but is there any way to make the ceiling "look" higher? Such as can lights. Also, is there any way to still put a tray ceiling in the master bedroom? thanks!


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2006)

*What I did...*

I have 8 foot ceilings in a house. I wanted to jazz it up without getting into the structure of the walls. I just added 1 by 4's on the wall and 1 by 4's on the ceiling and put some crown between. The 1 by 4's aren't all the way to the edge of the walls. I also added some strips to the ceiling. Sorry about Sulley being in the picture. I can't seem to get him edited out. The person helping me learn how to put pictures on the chatroom went home after Christmas.


----------

